# Tai Chi



## TLM (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone know of any Tai Chi groups around the Lagos area?
Thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, 
This is all I could find.
On site at Almaverde is the Wellness Centre which offers a range of beauty treatments and therapies including Tai Chi, Yoga and massage. Refreshments are available at the juice and sandwich bar. There are floodlit tennis courts on site and a children's play area. Tennis rackets, a surf board and body boards are available at the villa for your use.
(SNIP)


----------



## TLM (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the reply, I've heard about this one seems like it may be the only one
Thanks


----------

